# Abit NF-7 v2.0 Mainboard defekt?



## Moleman (14. Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich habe vor ein paar Tagen von einem Kollegen in Abit NF-7 v2.0 Mainboard geschenkt bekommen. Er meinte er sei sich nicht sicher ob es noch funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich es gestern eingebaut in mein System um es zu testen. 
Doch wenn ich es an das Netzteil anschließe, leuchtet nur eine rote Signalleuchte auf. Wenn ich dann versuche anzuschalten, leuchtet für sehr kurz Zeit eine grüne led auf dme board auf die daneben sitzt und die lüfter drehen sich für eine 100stel sekunde. Kann es sein, dass der PC aufgrund des BIOS Chips (Phoenix) nicht mehr hochfährt?
Er verwsucht es ganz kurz hoch zu fahren, hört dann aber dofort wieder auf, als wenn es nicht genug Strom bekommt.
Ist es defekt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Reno W.


----------



## server (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Wenn es nicht mehr hochfährt, ist es wahrscheinlich defekt - oder würdest du das als normal bezeichnen ?

Ich denke nicht, dass das am BIOS liegt....ausser es ist kein Chip im Board.

Falls am Chip oder im Bios selbst manipuliert wurde z.B. zum Übertakten, gibt es teilweise die Möglichkeit, beim Hersteller einen neuen Bioschip zu bestellen und den alten zu ersetzen. Hab ich persönlich noch nicht gemacht, bei einem laufenden System würde ich es nicht machen, aber nachdem dein Mainboard ja nicht läuft, ist es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit.

Grüße,
server


----------



## zioProduct (16. Januar 2006)

> Wenn es nicht mehr hochfährt, ist es wahrscheinlich defekt - oder würdest du das als normal bezeichnen ?


Normal nicht, Defekt? Muss auch nicht sein. Als ich mein neues Mainboard gekauft habe, konnte er sich auch nicht hochfahren, hab ich auch gedacht sei defekt. Habs zurückgeschickt, nen neues bekommen, selbes Problem... Wieder Defekt? Ne, Bios veraltet, erkannte zB meine RAM's nicht ---> BIOS flashen ---> funktionierte

so long
ziop


----------



## Moleman (17. Januar 2006)

Ok, danke.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen, was Flashen heißt.    
Gruß und Dank
Reno


----------



## zioProduct (18. Januar 2006)

BIOS updaten 
Auf der Herstellerseite gibts meistens Flashes/Flushes um das BIOS upzudaten. Std. mässig wird das BIOS mittels Diskette geflasht, was du ja auch benötigst. Bei ASUS zB gibts ne Software, die dier das BIOS wärend dem laufen des Betriebsystems Flashen kann.

  Weiss wie immer weiter, falls du noch fragen hast


----------



## Caliterra (18. Januar 2006)

Mal ne Frage wie flsaht man ein Bios wenn der PC nicht hochfährt. Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir einfällt wär über eine EEPROM-Karte mit der geschrieben werden kann. Das haben aber die wenigsten zuhause.

Fehlersuche:

- sind alle Kabel korrekt angeschlossen
- bei mir hat mal der reset taster geklemmt (nur zur Fehlersuche)
- sind alle Jumper auf dem Board richtig eingestellt
- ist RAM und oder CPU mit sicherheit ganz

ansonsten würde ich vermuten das das Board kaputt ist


----------



## Wessy (30. Januar 2006)

Hi, falls dein Problem noch nicht behoben ist:

Habe hier noch ein ganz neues BIOS für ein Abit NF7-S v2.0! Ganz frisch aus Holland (Abit HQ )! Kannst es kaufen!

Meld dich wenn du interessiert bist: eh.egal@web.de oder poste hier rein!

PS.: Das Bios austauschen ist ein Kinderspiel. Ist ein kleiner Chip auf dem Board den du mit einer Büroklammer herausbekommst. Dann musst du nur noch den neuen einsetzen und das wars...

Ach und noch was: ALLE Abit NF7-Boards haben das Problem. Ich habe damals 2 komplette Tage nach dem Fehler gesucht. Das originale Bios schreibt in manchen Situationen die Informationen über den Systemsektor des EEPROM und somit auch auf die Bootsektoren. Mein System ist damals "einmal" gestartet und danach nie wieder. Habe mir dann auch ein neues BIOS schicken lassen und danach gab es nie wieder Probleme. Der neue Chip hat eine Zusatzfunktion. Es wird nach dem Speichern der Rechner neu gestartet und eine kleine Funktion gestartet. Diese stellt dann sicher, das die Daten richtig und an die passende Position im EEPROM geschrieben werden... Der Chip den ich hier habe, hat diese Funktion!


----------



## Alex Duschek (31. Januar 2006)

Ähm...nur interessehalber,weil ich auch das Board hab und deshalb eventuell ja auch mal dieses Problem kriegen könnte...was kostet der BIOS Chip und von wo außer von dir kann ich den beziehen?


----------



## Wessy (31. Januar 2006)

Natürlich von niemandem ausser von mir! Ich bin der einzigste auf der Welt und deshalb musst du genau meinen Chip kaufen! 

Das ist natürlich nur Spass! Wenn du das Problem hast, dass das Board nicht mehr startet (und du natürlich noch in der Garantie bist), kannst du dir einen Chip bei Abit in Holland bestellen. Falls du allerdings nicht mehr in der Garantie bist, gibts auch keinen Chip! Ist halt nur ein Angebot gewesen. Stelle das BIOS jetzt die kommenden paar Tage eh bei eBay rein! Wer's dann haben möchte kann drum bieten!

10,-€ + 1,5€ Versand ist natürlich besser als gleich für 90,-€ ein gleichwertiges Board zu kaufen! Am besten ist natürlich für einen Anruf bei Abit ein neuen Chip kostenlos zugesandt bekommen!

Ich rede nur noch wirrwar! So long, have a nice day...


----------



## Alex Duschek (31. Januar 2006)

Naja,Garantie is bei mir sowieso schon lange rum und Probleme hab ich damit momentan eh keine,also werd ich nen Teufel tun und daran rumbasteln


----------



## Wessy (2. Februar 2006)

Das würde ich auch nicht machen. Aber wenn du dann auf einmal vor deinem Rechner stehst und er startet nicht mehr, ist das echt blöd. Da hilft dann meist nur noch ein neuer Chip! Gibt es aber dann möglicherweise nur noch für teuer Geld (außer bei mir)....   

Wie dem auch sei, wünsche allen noch einen schönen Abend! Gruß der Wessy....


----------

